# Lower Eagle train trestle



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I took my 16' cat down last year June 19th. I had to look back and check the gauges. It was about 2600 on the "Below Milk Creek" gauge and about 2100 at the Westwater treatment plant (above Trestle). Lightly loaded, the tops of my towers are about 30" above the waterline. I was the tallest boat in our group and got very nervous as I got closer after seeing them barely make it. My seat is a couple inches higher than my towers and I quickly pulled it off at the last second and then ducked down into the floor below the towers and held the oars level. It was closer than I was comfortable with but made it. Be ready to get on the oars right away (don't bother with the seat) to keep it straight going into the rapid.

Hope that helps. It would be terrible to misjudge.


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

*Train bridge*

You need to duck down at 4k


----------



## Chuch (May 23, 2008)

I've got my oar rig under the trestle bridge at 2400 (in Avon). It was a tight squeeze. I don't mess with it anymore once it goes above 2000. Not worth it.


----------



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

There is an eddy on the right, directly under Trestle Bridge. If you go there, you can work your way under the bridge stress free, without worrying about mashing into the underside. The water is slow and manageable there. Once past the bridge you can work your way left to avoid the wall on the right.

I once saw a guy in the main current get sketched and bring his hands down. That brought the oars up into the bridge structure. It was not pretty!


----------



## jonstavney (Jun 3, 2015)

Somebody needs to mark some trestle down measurements on the concrete pier at low water. Been thinking about it for a couple years since scraping my chair on underside. Should be in 6" increments. Volunteers? Good winter project.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------

